

Middle East Turmoil - WSJ Interactive Info-Graphic - mckoss
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704504404576183972416733938.html#articleTabs%3Dinteractive

======
mckoss
I this to be a surprisingly good use of interactive design (one not possible
with a static newspaper). Note that you can slice by geo or by time.

